# CTS Preaching Lectures: Sinclair Ferguson - Oct. 12-13, 2010



## Wayne (Sep 15, 2010)

Dr. Sinclair Ferguson will be bringing the special Preaching Lectures at Covenant Theological Seminary this October 12-13. Here's the schedule, for those who may want to attend (and are near enough to do so!):

Tuesday, 12 October 2010, 
Chapel sermon: Thoughts about a Young Preacher: 2 Timothy 1:1-14
10:00-10:45 AM in the Chapel Auditorium.

Wednesday, 13 October 2010
Chapel sermon (special service): Thoughts for a Young Preacher: 2 Timothy 3:1 - 4:8
9:00-9:45 AM in the Chapel Auditorium.

Lecture 1: Thoughts on the Preacher and Christ, 
10:00 - 11:15 AM in the Chapel Auditorium
Ministry lunch (Q&A session), 11:30-12:30, in Room B111, Buswell Library

Lecture 2: Thoughts on Preaching Christ, 12:45-2:00 PM, Chapel Auditorium

Lecture 3: Thoughts on Preaching Christ from the Old Testament, 2:15-3:30 PM, Chapel Aud.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 15, 2010)

Will these be available for download after the fact? Covenant does a good job making audio available. It's a wonderful ministry they provide with their Worldwide Classroom.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 15, 2010)

My guess would be yes, but more on that after the fact, if you remind me to check.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Sep 15, 2010)

I am very much looking forward to these lectures. Getting ready to write a review of his book _The Holy Spirit_ for class tomorrow.
I am not sure if they will be available for the public to listen to. I am almost certain that some of it will feature on Dr Chapell's "Living Christ Today" ministry and there will probably be an interview with him on there also.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 15, 2010)

I would if I could. I need about two months of vacation time to do a drop of all the things I'd like to do.


----------

